# Summer Fun! (SBT)



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

It's been a great few days weather wise,so were making the most of it and enjoying spending time outdoors with Tyler & Megs.
So here's a few pics,























































Thanx for lookin!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they look like they have been having a great time in the sun


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hosed our lot down this morning they loved it your two certainly look as if they are enjoying what I take to be ice-cream


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Great pics! Meg certainly looks like she's over her ordeal! They're both stunning!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

My dogs run a mile when i've got the hose on lol. But a SBT is straight in the water if we go near a pond or a lake


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - I just love that typical staffy smile in the Tyler Pic


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice dogs you have there.. looks like they really enjoy that shower....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Thanks all,
They love getting wet,they enjoyed a bit of ice cream the kids left out the freezer.
Meg is back to her normal self now and has a new lease of life


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Thanks all,
> They love getting wet,they enjoyed a bit of ice cream the kids left out the freezer.
> Meg is back to her normal self now and has a new lease of life


So glad everything is back to normal, any news on the new pup??


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> So glad everything is back to normal, any news on the new pup??


Thanks Tashi,
No news yet,really looking forward to it.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Stunning dogs  looks like they had fun


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Thanks Tashi,
> No news yet,really looking forward to it.


Guess our paths must have crossed at sometime with you only being in the Forest as we go to shows that way as well!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Guess our paths must have crossed at sometime with you only being in the Forest as we go to shows that way as well!!


Probably,we haven't done any shows for a while,I really need to get Tyler back in the ring but he is so hard to handle,I prefer the outside shows he behaves better.
He would rather clown around than show


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Probably,we haven't done any shows for a while,I really need to get Tyler back in the ring but he is so hard to handle,I prefer the outside shows he behaves better.
> He would rather clown around than show


Will you get permission to show Meg as well ?? I have to get permission to show the welsh terrier now


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww lovely pics,,,meg looks so cute in the shade,,,


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Will you get permission to show Meg as well ?? I have to get permission to show the welsh terrier now


Yes the vet has done a letter to the KC,but the little mare has taken the tip of her canine,just waying up the pro's and con's and whether it would be worth us continuing with her at CH show level.Definatly going to do the open shows with her though,she is a piece of cake to handle,she knows what it's all about but has heavy show lines more so than Tyler,so it's probably come through in her breeding to a degree.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> aww lovely pics,,,meg looks so cute in the shade,,,


Thank you!


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures,they look like they are having great fun.

We got ours a kiddies paddling pool last year when we was up at Stafford showground for the weekend camping,they love it 

Mel


----------

